# FAMOUS portraits re-enacted by John Malkovich



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow...how weird! Some of the world's most famous and well-known portraits, re-enacted with actor John Malkovich as the subject! See Malkovich as Ernest Hemingway,Salvadore Dali,Che Guevara, Andy Warhol, Migrant Mother,Marilyn Monroe, John Lennon, and others! Funny stuff!

Iconic Portrait Photos Throughout History Recreated with John Malkovich as the Subject


----------



## ruifo (Sep 23, 2014)

Pretty nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 23, 2014)

Very neat - some of those were incredibly well done!


----------



## hombredelmar (Sep 23, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Wow...how weird! Some of the world's most famous and well-known portraits, re-enacted with actor John Malkovich as the subject! See Malkovich as Ernest Hemingway,Salvadore Dali,Che Guevara, Andy Warhol, Migrant Mother,Marilyn Monroe, John Lennon, and others! Funny stuff!
> 
> Iconic Portrait Photos Throughout History Recreated with John Malkovich as the Subject


 
The set is amazing!!!


----------



## waday (Sep 23, 2014)

I love these!

John Malkovich can be so... John Malkovich.


----------



## Desi (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Pejacre (Sep 23, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2014)

Ysarex said:


> Wow.


Wow, indeed!

For those that might have missed *the link to the artist's web page showing the full set *of images:  Sandro Miller: Malkovich, Malkovich, Malkovich: Homage to photographic masters | Catherine Edelman Gallery


----------



## limr (Sep 23, 2014)

So chock full of awesome! I've loved John Malkovich every since my high school English teacher showed us the production of "Death of a Salesman" with Dustin Hoffman as Willie Loman and Malkovich as Biff. And then he played Lennie in "Of Mice and Men" and it just killed me dead. (no, I don't sound like an English teacher at all, nope, not me!  )

The one of Bette Davis is so incredible. The original photo was brilliant to begin with, and Malkovich...how the hell does he make himself look like any of those characters, but Bette Davis? It's been said before and I'll say it again...wow.

If anyone has not seen "Being John Malkovich"...first, shame on you. Second, go watch it.


----------



## photoguy99 (Sep 23, 2014)

These are very much worth studying. Compare closely with the original and note how far off in detail the copy often is.

And yet, often, the resemblance is extremely exact at some high level. Side by side they are quite different. Separate, they seem identical.

What can be learned here?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> These are very much worth studying. Compare closely with the original and note how far off in detail the copy often is.
> 
> And yet, often, the resemblance is extremely exact at some high level. Side by side they are quite different. Separate, they seem identical.
> 
> What can be learned here?



A _gestalt_ has two or more parts (like figure and ground) that are so integrated together that we perceive them as one object. Think of teaching "the whole child," and you have the idea behind _gestalt_.

The perception of oneness from many is the basis of _gestalt_. It derived from the 1890 German philosophy of _Gestaltqualität_, meaning "form or shape," which explored the idea of perception. For example, a picture might have several separate parts that work together to form one perceived image. The area of _gestalt_ psychology developed in 1912, focusing on the various aspects of a person and how they combine into a whole that affects that person's relationship with his or her environment.

*DEFINITIONS OF:gestalt*
1
*na configuration or pattern of elements so unified as a whole that it cannot be described merely as a sum of its parts*


----------



## Civchic (Sep 23, 2014)

I was wondering if someone had shared these.  They are amazing.  Whenever someone says "Who alive today would you like to have a conversation with," John Malkovitch is high on my list.  Just the fact that he participated in this (and nailed it) is a big part of why.  

The skill of the copy is amazing.


----------



## snerd (Sep 23, 2014)

limr said:


> ......... If anyone has not seen "Being John Malkovich"...first, shame on you. Second, go watch it.


This has to stop! That is exactly what I was just about to post, as soon as I saw the thread title! I love that guy in just about everything he's done!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't often follow links but I'm glad I did with this one. Very cool.


----------



## limr (Sep 24, 2014)

snerd said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > ......... If anyone has not seen "Being John Malkovich"...first, shame on you. Second, go watch it.
> ...



I'm not in your head....maybe YOU are in MY head! You and Sharon!

Heyyyyyy, wait a minute...you're one of the voices! Hey Sharon, did you hear that? Snerd's come to the party!! 

(Love John Malkovich!)


----------



## JoeW (Sep 24, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Wow...how weird! Some of the world's most famous and well-known portraits, re-enacted with actor John Malkovich as the subject! See Malkovich as Ernest Hemingway,Salvadore Dali,Che Guevara, Andy Warhol, Migrant Mother,Marilyn Monroe, John Lennon, and others! Funny stuff!
> 
> Iconic Portrait Photos Throughout History Recreated with John Malkovich as the Subject


Wow--just wow!  It takes a twisted mind to conceive of this concept and the details (not just anyone as your substitute but JOHN MALKOVICH!).  Kudos to Miller and Malkovich, and kudos to you Derrel for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 20, 2015)

I enjoyed those. Very interesting concept and execution. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 20, 2015)

Now that's different.

Dave


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Sep 23, 2015)

loved all of it other than the Warhol photo. I dis-like Warhol


----------



## AuraTodd (Oct 16, 2015)

Very intresting but the Diane Arbus / Identical Twins, Roselle, New Jersey (1967), 2014 look like them two girls out of the horror movie 'The Shining'...


----------



## terri (Oct 16, 2015)

AuraTodd said:


> Very intresting but the Diane Arbus / Identical Twins, Roselle, New Jersey (1967), 2014 look like them two girls out of the horror movie 'The Shining'...


Hi Aura - it's well known that the director of "The Shining," Stanley Kubrick, crossed paths with Diane Arbus during his career.    Whether or not that image of hers is what influenced the shot in the film of the two girls is up for debate - but nowhere in the Stephen King novel do those girls ever appear.


----------



## AuraTodd (Oct 17, 2015)

Often wondered what it would have been like if the shining had been set in England and directed by Hammer horror.


----------



## terri (Oct 17, 2015)

AuraTodd said:


> Often wondered what it would have been like if the shining had been set in England and directed by Hammer horror.


We're lucky when Stephen King takes it out of the state of Maine!


----------



## AuraTodd (Oct 18, 2015)

He does always set it in main, like eg: the mist being set in Tesco where they are all stuck in a supermarket.


----------

